# Help! Blood in urine



## happyclappy

Hi girlies,
I'm 7 weeks pregnant, and for past two days have noticed blood in my urine. It's not blood red, it's pinkish, in some clear, thin discharge. I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow to see what they say, but have you got any ideas?
I'm a tad worried!


----------



## Mandykins

could be a UTI, I had blood in my urine when I had one.
Make sure your dr. Checks for one when you are there.


----------



## Abz1982

Sounds like a UTI. I used to get these very frequently. Are you in any pain down there? Burning or stinging?


----------



## xxKelxx

happyclappy said:


> Hi girlies,
> I'm 7 weeks pregnant, and for past two days have noticed blood in my urine. It's not blood red, it's pinkish, in some clear, thin discharge. I've got a doctors appointment tomorrow to see what they say, but have you got any ideas?
> I'm a tad worried!

I'm suspecting I have the same. It's not burning to wee or anything but I noticed tiny pink 'bits' floating in the loo afterwards.

Is this what you get?


----------



## kaylynn040485

I had to go to hospital monday with the same and its a urine infection. They gave me antibiotics and said its really common for pregnant women.

They can check it there and then and will give u something but try drinking lots of fluids, especially water and cranberry juice. Trust me it helps!

Have u got any pain when going (TMI)?

Kx


----------



## happyclappy

Nope no pain, nothing!
Hence why i'm so worried!

Not a sign of miscarriage is it?


----------



## Mandykins

i think you would have to be sure it is coming from your urine and you aren't just noticing when you are going to the washroom.
I would really check with your dr tomorrow..
have you had any cramping?
I know when I had my uti there were times where I had no pain and was getting blood in my urine
I wouldn't stress hun! Juts make sure you have them run a test when you go tomorrow (and make sure you have to wee when you get there =D)


----------



## happyclappy

I'm going to have to POAS tomorrow morning i think..
No cramping, no pain, no other symptoms.
I'm sure it's nothing, but i can't stop worrying.

The only symptom of pregnancy i had was a missed period, so most of the time i don't feel pregnant at all!


----------



## Mandykins

I was exactly the same (13 weeks now). I had Nothing! no morning sickness no aches no pains. I even lost a bit of weight instead of gaining. 
I know its easy to stress because you have no symptoms and don't really feel pregnant..I sure did LOL I stressed over the smallest things! 
Im sure everything is fine =D 
Good Luck tomorrow!!


----------



## Janisdkh

I wonder too if its coming from youre bladder. You can have a UTI or a kidney infection. Kidney infections most comonly cause noticable pink tinge to the pee in the toilet.


----------



## happyclappy

Thanks girls, will keep you updated!


----------

